# Camper repair



## Angelo19994 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm new here and I have a 1995 Coleman stony creek pop up camper. It will not raise up or down. I'm not too mechanically inclined with campers so I'm hoping to get some help here. The crank looks good as well as all of the cables. I detached the wiffletree cover and noticed the wiffletree is no longer attached to the crank. I'm not sure if there was a pin holding the wiffletree to the crank or not but it looks like it. I have included pictures to help explain what I am talking about. I need to know if 1, I can reattach the wiffletree to the crank without buying a new one and 2, if it is reattachable, what is the part called that the wiffletree has to get reconnected to and can I buy that specific part and install it? Thanks for all the help!


----------

